# Coming on Relative Visa Requirements for 11(6)



## WorldSurferSA (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi There, help from the community would be really appreciated.

I know there are many threads about requirements for the 11(6) visitor visa but I couldn't find answers to the following and any input would be great.

I'm married to a SAC and am planning to come into SA on a Relatives Visa.

Upon arriving I will be applying for the 11(6) based on doing business, I have several questions below:

1) If I apply for the 11(6) based on business, do I have to be the sole owner of the registered company, or can I be a partner of a company along with my spouse? We plan on running a business together.

2) If I can be a partner in a company, can we register for a Private company with 2 partners.

3) Having never lived in SA, and planning to apply for the 11(6) within a week of arriving, would an SA PCC also be required to process the application?

4) Is the following document list the complete document list required to apply for the 11(6).

- Police Clearances from from all places resided in for over 1 year since the age of 18
- Medical and Radiologist Reports
- Certified copy of Marriage Certificate
- Certified copy of Passport
- Certified copy of current SA Relatives Permit
- Certified copy of spouses SA ID book
- Affidavit from SA citizen stating good relationship exists
- Bank statements from your SA partner
- Letter of financial and emotional support from your SA spouse
- A certified copy of your birth certificate

- Letter of company registration from CIPC⁠⁠⁠⁠
- Business plan for your company
- SARS
- C.V.

(Essentially all the same docs and form required for the Relatives Visa along with the additional last 4 documents mentioned above.)

5) If LegalMan happens to be reading this, I've seen your posts have been extremely helpful to everyone here, can you provide your contact info as I would like to go through your firm for all my further processing, including application for PRP which I qualify for having been married for over 5 years and plan to apply for at the same time as the 11(6).


----------

